# Television Viewing



## PeachWithnail (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi All

Thanks in advance if you can help me with this.

I bought a Samsung Smart TV last month and everything worked fine until last night when I couldn't watch FilmOn TV on it .. after doing some research online it seems that FilmOn were taking off UK channels but then posters were saying it was back on again. The problem I'm having is that FilmOn is working fine on all other devices in the house, just the Smart TV seems to be suffering, I can get the channel on but as soon as it starts to stream it goes to 'refresh'. Is there something I need to know about the TV which will make it work again - I have tried resetting things, I'm not brilliant with this kind of stuff but have done the 'basic' troubleshooting - is there something I'm missing?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe it is how you are connecting the TV to the internet that is causing issues - always found wired is better / more reliable than wireless - even if it means using a "homeplug" to send the internet signals to the TV via the electric cables. 

Or it is simply a filmon app issue for that TV? Why not reinstall the app?


----------



## PeachWithnail (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Sat, thanks for replying, I'm not using an app on the TV, it's a bookmark (which I've removed and replaced) but still doesn't work. Wi-fi worked perfectly before yesterday and works brilliant on everything else.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm wondering if it's something to do with the way they stream the programmes. Maybe they've updated something and the browser on your Samsung hasn't caught up.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I use filmon via my computer, and I have to admit it's been a bit flaky recently. Some Brit channels will not load although the channels that don't load are not consistent. Sometimes no ITV stations will load although the ITV+1 series will, then sometimes it's the other way around. As I said it's all got a bit flaky... Even for non-HD progs you do need a good ADSL signal to get any kind of reliability. If the speed drops below about 3.5Mbps, filmon is decidedly unstable... Fortunately I am not a telly addict; football holds little interest, but I do appreciate a Brit commentary for the MotoGP broadcasts... but then again if the BBC channels won't load there is always telecinco albeit in Spanish!


----------



## PeachWithnail (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for replying ... Tried it again today and gets as far as loading the channel and then dumps it and tries to refresh. I'm beginning to think it's something to do with the TV (Samsung Smart TV) and not the internet because FilmOn works on my other devices.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

PeachWithnail said:


> Thanks for replying ... Tried it again today and gets as far as loading the channel and then dumps it and tries to refresh. I'm beginning to think it's something to do with the TV (Samsung Smart TV) and not the internet because FilmOn works on my other devices.


I've never used FilmOn and I'm in the UK but you might want to have a read of some of the feedback comments on ; FilmOn to disrupt TV with new streaming channels - Media News - Digital Spy

Very clear back in March some channels were being removed and also if outside UK BBC channels were being removed.
maybe that's changed back now as you can view with other devices but the service sounds unreliable perhaps!

Strange how your other devices are loading it ok!
As Sat suggested try a cable connection first, it's just best to take that out of the equation when you have any sort of issue like this.
I don't have the SMART TV but I have setup a mini PC running XBMC and I assume the SMART TV's are doing more or less the same thing but with a mini PC built in so to speak.
If you don't have support then you could try removing the app and then reinstall!
But Samsung do have a number you can ring! Maybe try that before tinkering with your TV!
One of the apps on my mini PC which I use to stream live and recorded programs to my TV was just auto updated and the app now isn't working, so someone has messed up the update possibly, it can happen! Even worse they don't seem to be able to push another update now they've broken the previous version ooops!
So I'll have to fix it when I get around to it arghhhhh...

Suggest you go to the FilmOn website and submit a support ticket.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

PeachWithnail said:


> Thanks for replying ... Tried it again today and gets as far as loading the channel and then dumps it and tries to refresh. I'm beginning to think it's something to do with the TV (Samsung Smart TV) and not the internet because FilmOn works on my other devices.


I also have problems with a smart TV (LG), each time I try and load filmon I get a message saying I need to update Adobe Flashplayer (obviously not possibly direct on the TV). I emailed LG and this is the response I got

Thank you for your email regarding your Smart TV.

_Based on the information you have provided me with and reading through your query, I can advise you that the TV is not compatable with Adobe Flash.

Unfortunately this means that you will not be able to use this app I'm really sorry about this situation. We hope to have a fix for this soon this will be on a TV update when its done._

The email was sent two months ago, and still no TV update, so a complete waste of time buying a SMART TV, cannot use Filmon or YouTube, something that retailers never tell you!!!


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Chica22 said:


> I also have problems with a smart TV (LG), each time I try and load filmon I get a message saying I need to update Adobe Flashplayer (obviously not possibly direct on the TV). I emailed LG and this is the response I got
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding your Smart TV.
> 
> ...


Ah well, I can watch YouTube on my smart TV (a Sony) but FilmOn also gave an error message about needing An update to the Flash player. I have just had a software update but that didn't include an update to Flash player.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Pick up a cheap PC base unit and plug it into the TV.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Pick up a cheap PC base unit and plug it into the TV.


Probably the cheapest solution


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

So annoying though, when I purchased a SMART TV to view UK channels direct, only to find that I cannot do that. 
Wished I had watched this before I bought a SMART TV


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I always convert everything we want to watch on our Samsung to a format that is supported without problems. Flash can have problems if you have more than one Flash app in place, e.g. Chrome has its own Flash player which conflicts with Adobe Flash, the solution is to disable the Chrome one.


----------



## PeachWithnail (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. I reset the TV and uninstalled/re-installed ... then I banned my techno-phobe partner from touching the remote control (that bit seems to have been more successful than other ideas) ... all functioning normally again, happy to say.


----------



## PeachWithnail (Jun 16, 2013)

Chica22 said:


> I also have problems with a smart TV (LG), each time I try and load filmon I get a message saying I need to update Adobe Flashplayer (obviously not possibly direct on the TV). I emailed LG and this is the response I got
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding your Smart TV.
> 
> ...



I Googled FilmOn and then bookmarked the page. It works like a treat now.


----------



## Raid (Oct 26, 2015)

This is purely a flash player issue. smart TVs have a memory either on a hard drive, or on chip. you could get a chip update from the maker, or update flashplayer. Filmon are famous for messing about with flasplayer updates, so when you do find a fix, expect the same issue again.


----------

